# That's the power of Love



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

As many of you know, Bernadette has been under the weather this week. After scaring me half to death, he recovered fairly quickly and today was just bumming around the bedroom, pretty much pouting. I hadn't brought Buddy (his mate) in because I had to make sure he wasn't contagious. So I went out this afternoon and got her and set her down near him. He jumped out of the carrier, Darth Vadered her while cooing, jumped on the bed, then ran back to his carrier and cooed like mad to get her to come to him. Pretty soon they were both right at home.

You could just see her saying to him, "Good job, your fake illness worked great, now we're in for the winter! Movies and popcorn and crumbs under the computer desks! Woo-hoo!"

Please excuse my messy room; that carpet is coming out tomorrow so everything's all torn up. And poor Buddy is moulting for some reason. I think the cold, then heat, then cold, is confusing her!










*"OMG, it's YOU!!!"*










*"I missed you!"*









*
"Look! It's me! Wait'll you see the new house I managed to finagle from the cats outside!"*










*"Over here! It's over here!"*


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

*
"Ok, that's cool, we can hang out on the dog's bed for awhile if you want."*










*"I'm suddenly feeling very hungry! (I don't have to fake it anymore now that she brought you in too..... sucker!)"*










*"Hey Mom, would you turn on Animal Planet or a Disney movie or something??"*


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Lol...*

That is some love story you got there...They sure are together a lot...Who's in charge between them two...

Great pic you got me smiling


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Maryjane you are so funny..I just finished reading the other tread about the problems your PJ went true...it is so nice to see and hear about him doing so good now...

Good job ..now , when he is doing so good. and you come to find out, you will not get the heart attack after all...HE DESERVED Dish bath there...

Nell. Hugs


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwww ..  Happiness for all!

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I love happy endings!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

MJ. adorable pictures. I'm so glad Bernie is doing better.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Glad Bernie is doing better. They sure look happy, content and "smug" to me.......you're SUCH A SUCKER!!! LOL... in a good way of course.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I'm so glad Bernadette is much better, and I'm sure you feel happy, Congratulations good Job Maryjane.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I love this MJ - sure gave me a great big smile today!!  Bernie's one smart piji that's for sure


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful news, MJ! I'm glad that Bern has you so well trained! 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*YIPPEE !! YAHOO!!*

LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES TO THE HAPPY COUPLE!!

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

That's so funny and great to hear. The possibly-malingering Bernie and Buddy sure look happy now! Pidges are clever!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hehe yeah, I'm a sucker.  The happy couple is making themselves quite welcome in the room . . . as usual. Buddy found a half-gone packet of Ritz crackers and was pointedly tossing that around until I crumbled up a few for them. They love Ritz crackers. Another addiction fed by crumbs scrounged from under the bf's desk.  Buddy spent a long time last night preening Bern, and even after they went to bed in their big kennel, she continued. It was very cute. They do love the bed and the bathroom counter, though. Now why is it that pigeons always want to go where they're not allowed??


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I always love your captions!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryjane said:


> Hehe yeah, I'm a sucker.  The happy couple is making themselves quite welcome in the room . . . as usual. Buddy found a half-gone packet of Ritz crackers and was pointedly tossing that around until I crumbled up a few for them. They love Ritz crackers. Another addiction fed by crumbs scrounged from under the bf's desk.  Buddy spent a long time last night preening Bern, and even after they went to bed in their big kennel, she continued. It was very cute. They do love the bed and the bathroom counter, though. *Now why is it that pigeons always want to go where they're not allowed??:*p


LOVE your pics and captions, too, MJ! So cute and funny!

I asked Squeaks about your question. His answer: "Because WE consider EVERY PLACE OPEN TO US! WE DESERVE THE BEST, _ESPECIALLY_, THE PLACES YOU HUMANS DO *NOT* WANT US TO BE!" 

So, there you have it...straight from the pigeon's beak!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi, Squeaks and the gang


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> LOVE your pics and captions, too, MJ! So cute and funny!
> 
> I asked Squeaks about your question. His answer: "Because WE consider EVERY PLACE OPEN TO US! WE DESERVE THE BEST, _ESPECIALLY_, THE PLACES YOU HUMANS DO *NOT* WANT US TO BE!"
> 
> ...


LOL ain't that the truth!  I think I got told!


----------

